# yo no te entiendo



## Hello Everybody :D

yeah im not an espanol speaker so im not too familiar with it...and i know we arent suppose to do this, but it's just a one time thing that i seriously need help translating please...what does que yo no te tiendo mean?


----------



## lily8

Context, please?


----------



## julian_lp

"yo no te ENtiendo" = I don't understand you


----------



## lily8

tiendo or ENtiendo?


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

Gracias


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

it's just tiendo


----------



## lily8

Uhm... just curious... what's the whole sentence?


----------



## Apher

As lily8 has said before, give us a a piece of the context, please!
e.g. "Ésa es una mano *que yo no te tiendo*", there are many expressions, all of them are possible!!


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

well the guy i was talking to just said que yo no te tiendo


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

well i was going off on him in French then he wrote back que yo no te tiendo..


----------



## julian_lp

he meant ENtiendo, that's for sure


----------



## Eugin

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> well the guy i was talking to just said que yo no te tiendo


Maybe you didn´t hear it clearly, but in Spanish it just doesn´t exist, man... YOu could have heard it wrong because of the similarities in sound of "no *te en*tiendo"...

It should only be: "Que yo no te entiendo" = I don´t understand you..


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

ooo well okay thanks for all ur help guys  appreciate it


----------



## lily8

Well, then I guess he should've written ENtiendo... 

He's gotten us all confused! 

Greetings!


----------



## Mei

Hi Hello Everybody,

I agree with all, there must be "ENtiendo". If it were just "tiendo" the sentence wouldn't be finished. 

Mei


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

yeah!! i think he does...lol i mean he's mexican, but i dont think he's good at spelling and grammer


----------



## julian_lp

http://forum.wordreference.com/member.php?u=68003Please don't be upset, Hello Everybody, I myself say "tiendo" all the time


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

well u guys r awesome thanks


----------



## Eugin

julian_lp said:
			
		

> Please don't be upset, Hello Everybody, I myself say "tiendo" all the time


Ok, Julian, but that would not be the correct way of saying that, right?

Please, let`s help the people learning Spanish with the correct grammar and don´t confuse them more than they already are.... don´t you agree with me?


----------



## lily8

Really, Julián? Is that a "platense" term? How come I've never heard it taking into account I'm a "platense" as well...?  (Just joking) 

Saludos!


----------



## Carmen.Tamadaba

Apher said:
			
		

> As lily8 has said before, give us a a piece of the context, please!
> e.g. "Ésa es una mano *que yo no te tiendo*", there are many expressions, all of them are possible!!


I think we have been confused. If the sentence is this one _tiendo_ is perfect.
The meaning of the sentence _"No te tiendo la mano"_ Is _I don't help you._
We usually _"tendemos la mano"_ when we want to help somebody to do something. ok?. Have a nice day!


----------



## Eugin

Carmen.Tamadaba said:
			
		

> I think we have been confused. If the sentence is this one _tiendo_ is perfect.
> The meaning of the sentence _"No te tiendo la mano"_ Is _I don't help you._
> We usually _"tendemos la mano"_ when we want to help somebody to do something. ok?. Have a nice day!


 
Please, read post #9. There you see what that person "supposedly" said...


----------



## lily8

Oh, yeah... this thread has become really confusing!

What have we learned today? "*Context... always*!!!!!!"


----------



## Mei

Carmen.Tamadaba said:
			
		

> I think we have been confused. If the sentence is this one _tiendo_ is perfect.
> The meaning of the sentence _"No te tiendo la mano"_ Is _I don't help you._
> We usually _"tendemos la mano"_ when we want to help somebody to do something. ok?. Have a nice day!



Yes, you're right but he didn't said "... la mano", that is why we were all confused. If we could have the context it would be great.

Have a nice day too! 

Mei


----------



## julian_lp

Eugin said:
			
		

> Ok, Julian, but that would not be the correct way of saying that, right?


 
Well, there are a lot of things that are not correct, and I use them anyway, just for fun... 

my apologies for anyone I may have offended


----------



## Carmen.Tamadaba

Eugin said:
			
		

> Please, read post #9. There you see what that person "supposedly" said...


Jo, Eugin, and what's the problem? I don't understand you. I've just read the post you told me but I don't understand what you were trying to say.


----------



## lily8

Hi, Carmen...  

Read posting #10 as well... that may help you understand


----------



## Eugin

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> well i was going off on him in French then he wrote back que yo no te tiendo..


 
Did he write it or did he say it, man? 
Because you could SAY "tiendo", but if you actually write it, then it can be something else... but we need the whole sentence or more context.... As usual....


----------



## Eugin

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> wow everyone is just in one big jumble eh?


yeap... because you just cannot provide more context or the whole sentence... only because of that...


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

well i was going off in French then he comes up outta the blue and says que yo no te tiendo..but im sure u guys r right about it meaning "i don't understand you"


----------



## Eugin

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> well i was going off in French then he comes up outta the blue and says que yo no te tiendo..but im sure u guys r right about it meaning "i don't understand you"


Of course, man!!!

HE DIDN´T UNDERSTAND YOU BECAUSE YOU WERE TALKING TO HIM IN FRENCH..... AS SIMPLE AS THAT....


----------



## Mei

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> well how would u say "you are so damn sexy" in spanish



Hey for a new question it would be better to start a new thread, you will get more answers. 

Cheers

Mei


----------



## lily8

I agree with Mei... plus, a new question here would get us all even MORE confused!!!!


----------



## Eugin

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> u know, these English/Spanish forums r way cooler than the French ones, they get all upset and delete ur threads n wat not if u ask questions like how do u say this...or what song is a good french song?? they're soo testy!! lol


Please, don´t use chat speak in these forums... remember that there are here people, just like you, who are learning English and they get confused with that speech...

Thanks for your consideration....


----------



## Mei

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> u know, these English/Spanish forums r way cooler than the French ones, they get all upset and delete ur threads* n wat *not if u ask questions like how do u say this...or what song is a good french song?? they're soo testy!! lol


Ooops! I'm sorry Hello Everybody but I don't understand what it's in bold...  could you write it correctly? We're trying to learn English. 

Thank you! 

Mei


----------



## lily8

Hello Everybody :D said:
			
		

> u know, these English/Spanish forums r way cooler than the French ones, they get all upset and delete ur threads n wat not if u ask questions like how do u say this...or what song is a good french song?? they're soo testy!! lol


 
Just a comment... one of the rules goes: 

*Except as a topic of discussion, chatspeak and SMS style are not acceptable. Members must do their best to write using standard language forms.*

Hope you can understand. 

Kind regards!


----------



## Eugin

julian_lp said:
			
		

> "Estás recontra buena, estás más buena que un Cabsha"
> 
> Use it and she'll fall in love with you


 
Por favor, julian, tratemos de mantener el orden en el Foro. Una pregunta por hilo.

¡Gracias por entender y ayudar!!


----------



## Hello Everybody :D

i'm not that good at spanish...


----------



## lily8

You should probably take a close look at the *rules*  

http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header#faq_rules_faq

No e-mail addresses allowed


----------



## belén

As this isn't going anywhere, your first request was answered and we have had to delete a bunch of off topic posts, I close this thread.


Belén, moderator


----------

